#ubuntu-centroamerica 2012-01-24
<emmo_black> kk
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-01-23
<Jairo> A cualquiera ¿donde consigo un disco de ubuntu 12.04?
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2013-01-24
<Jairo> mi conex es demadiado lenta para descargarlo
